# speedy cobra



## logan (Jan 4, 2007)

*nice rc monster truck*

im looking for a nice 4wd rc monster truck thats priced around $160. iv found a speedy cobra and a btx bonzer. any suggestions to a truck i should get are welcome


----------



## jlightning (Jun 16, 1999)

I purchased an HBX Bonzer for my boy a few weeks ago then decided to get myself one as well. I've ordered better batteries (yet to arrive) but so far so good. My son tried to run into my feet and misjudged and hit the curb head on at around 20mph which took out the bumper and bumper bracket, but the truck still runs. I switched the rear bumper to the front and ordered new parts ($12). Anyway, I bought our trucks from 2 different ebay sellers for $113 and $119. They are slightly different (tires/paint/) but fun and a good buy.

This photo was taken after he broke off the front bumper...


----------



## jlightning (Jun 16, 1999)

Funny, I just realized that post was 2 years old......oh, well..


----------

